
Your smartphone isn't listening to you, but your free apps are definitely spying - howard941
https://www.wrdw.com/nbc26/content/news/No-your-smartphone-is-not-listening-to-you-but-the-free-apps-youre-downloading-are-tracking-your-every-move-510559571.html
======
pesq
Bullshit. Best example, friend buys cat food every month, no ads. Talks about
it one day and then gets ads for cat food. All other variables were in place
on the other occasions.

------
theonemind
Apps you pay for probably still do it.

